# Butter London Spring 2011



## lolaB (Mar 7, 2011)

Hen Party: A sheer opal lacquer that is neutral and stunning alone, and utterly on-trend as an edgy overcoat on top of any existing lacquer shade

Teddy Girl: A pale retro bubblegum pink custom featured on the catwalk of a top Brit designer for S/S 2011

Blagger: Striking cobalt blue.

Dosh: A molten apple green shot through with gold. DEEEELICIOUS!

Lady Muck: Pale blue-grey shimmer.

They also just released No Waity Katie


----------



## AmourAnnette (Mar 8, 2011)

I like these!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 8, 2011)

I really like these colors.


----------

